# 5 quy tắc vàng để có làn da đẹp mà chẳng hề tốn kém từ chuyên gia chăm sóc da nổi tiếng



## mai lan (10/6/18)

*Từ việc bôi kem chống nắng, tẩy tế bào chết hay xây dựng chế độ sống lành mạnh đều có ảnh hưởng tích cực đến làn da của chúng ta.*

Khao khát có một làn da tuyệt vời khiến chúng ta phải dành hàng tiếng đồng hồ và chi hàng đống tiền bạc cho những sản phẩm mới, những giải pháp hay phương thức trị liệu. Thế nhưng đôi khi bí quyết để có được làn da đẹp hoàn hảo lại nằm ở những điều vô cùng đơn giản.

Chuyên viên chăm sóc da Melanie Grant – người đã từng làm việc với rất nhiều ngôi sao nổi tiếng như Jessica Gomes, Bambi Northwood-Blyth, Lara Worthington - đã chia sẻ 5 bí kíp vàng để có được làn da đẹp. Đặc biệt 5 bí kíp này đều không hề tốn kém và vô cùng đơn giản, mà cô nàng nào cũng có thể áp dụng thực hiện được.

_

_
_Chuyên gia chăm sóc da Melanie Grant, chủ phòng khám cùng tên. Bà từng làm việc với nhiều ngôi sao nổi tiếng và các tờ báo lớn như Byrdie, Elle, Vogue…_
​*1. Luôn sử dụng kem chống nắng*
Trong khi nhiều người mê đắm công dụng của serum hay kem dưỡng ẩm, thì Melanie lại nhấn mạnh rằng chính kem chống nắng mới là chìa khóa trong việc chăm sóc da. "_Tôi đồng ý rằng những phương pháp như laser, IPL, liệu pháp ánh sáng hay lột da hóa học vô cùng hữu hiệu trong việc phục hồi những phần da bị tổn thương, nhưng việc sử dụng một loại kem chống nắng chất lượng tốt mỗi ngày cũng sẽ khiến da có thể tự phục hồi_".

Không chỉ có vậy, Melanie còn nhấn mạnh rằng việc sử dụng kem chống nắng đều đặn sẽ ngăn ngừa việc hình thành sắc tố, nổi mạch máu hay việc da không đều màu, từ đó hạn chế các dấu hiệu da chảy xệ hay lão hóa. Bởi vậy, cô Melanie khuyên bạn nên đầu tư vào một sản phẩm kem chống nắng chất lượng và sử dụng nó đều đặn.



​
*2. Thường xuyên tẩy tế bào chết*
"_Một làn da tươi trẻ, căng bóng là một làn da được cấp nước đầy đủ và tẩy tế bào chết thường xuyên_" – Melanie chia sẻ. Điều này là bởi khi chúng ta già đi, quá trình bong da tự nhiên sẽ chậm lại, tạo ra các tế bào chết bám ở trên da và khiến da có màu xám xỉn. Do đó việc tẩy tế bào chết đều đặn "s_ẽ loại bỏ các tế bào chết già nua. Tôi thường sử dụng các sản phẩm tẩy tế bào chết hóa học có thành phần chứa lactic acid"_.

Ngoài ra, sau khi tẩy tế bào chết, các loại serums, dầu dưỡng hay kem dưỡng ẩm có thể dễ dàng thấm sâu vào da hơn, phát huy được hết những công dụng của chúng.



​
*3. Thực hiện đơn giản thôi*
Khi nhắc đến công đoạn skincare, Melanine cho rằng "_Càng ít càng tốt_".

Thay vì áp dụng thật nhiều bước skincare với cả tá những sản phẩm khác nhau, bạn nên kết hợp việc tẩy tế bào chết với những sản phẩm dịu nhẹ và có chức năng bổ sung nhiều dưỡng chất như là kem duỡng hay serum dịu nhẹ. Việc sử dụng quá nhiều sản phẩm dưỡng da mà không hiểu rõ về chúng có thể khiến da bị kích ứng, các thành phần cũng dễ "đối chọi" và không đem lại tác dụng gì.



​
*4. Hãy chăm sóc cả phần ngực và vai*
Khi sử dụng serum và kem dưỡng ẩm, chúng ta thường chỉ bôi sản phẩm lên phần mặt và phần cổ trên. Tuy nhiên, _"Da thường mịn và mỏng hơn ở những vùng này, vậy nên hãy giúp cho nó có ít nếp nhăn hơn và tránh bị xỉn màu. Trong trường hợp này bạn hãy phòng bệnh hơn là chữa bệnh_". Do đó, chuyên gia Melanie khuyên bạn nên chú trọng cả những vùng da mỏng manh này, bôi đầy đủ kem dưỡng ẩm và kem chống nắng để bảo vệ da toàn diện.



​
*5. Chăm sóc từ bên trong*
Điều này nghe thật hiển nhiên, nhưng cô Melanie đặc biệt nhấn mạnh rằng chúng ta cũng nên tập trung chăm sóc da từ bên trong thay vì chỉ quan tâm đến những biểu hiện bên ngoài.

Mặc dù không phải là một chuyên gia dinh dưỡng, nhưng với những kinh nghiệm có được trong ngành chăm sóc da, Melanie nhận thấy rằng việc có được một làn da đẹp có ảnh hưởng rất lớn nhờ chế độ sinh hoạt và ăn uống lành mạnh. "_Ngoài việc ngủ đủ giấc và tránh căng thẳng, thì ăn uống lành mạnh cũng đóng một nhân tố quan trọng_". Chúng ta nên ăn nhiều thực phẩm có chứa axit béo thiết yếu như bơ, cá hồi, các loại hạt như hạt quả óc chó, hạt chia,... Chúng sẽ giúp nuôi dưỡng da từ bên trong. Và sẽ tốt hơn nếu chế độ ăn uống trên được kết hợp cùng với việc hạn chế hoặc tránh sử dụng gluten, bột mì, sữa và đường tinh luyện.

_Nguồn: Daily Mail_​


----------

